# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Algemeen Ziekenhuis Sint-Maarten (Campus Rooienberg)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Algemeen Ziekenhuis Sint-Maarten (Campus Rooienberg)
Rooienberg 25
Duffel

Bezoek de website van Algemeen Ziekenhuis Sint-Maarten


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Algemeen Ziekenhuis Sint-Maarten.*

----------


## swingmoeke

wel in dit gasthuis kom ik graag daar word je behandeld als mens en ben je geen nr
ze maken echt tijd voor je

----------


## Alphons

De service is soms goed enkel het kan lang duren voor je geholpen wordt mischien doordat ze onderbemand zijn.
Persoonlijk vindt ik dit geen schitterend ziekenhuis meer vroeger was het beter onder het beleid van de Kloosterzusters.
Hier heeft men mij zelf pijnstillers gegeven terwijl er een operatie nodig was volgens een arts waarbij ik een tweede opinie had gevraagd.

----------

